# ESL Turkey



## JordanCanada (Jul 21, 2014)

Can anyone give me any suggestions for teaching English in Turkey? I have my bachelors sociology and 2 summers of experience teaching in Turkey. I'm looking for a good school that pays between 1500 to 2000 US a month


----------



## sydmum (Sep 6, 2014)

While im not in turkey as yet,as long as you have some sort of CELTA or TESOL certificate and english is your native language you'll find a teaching job easily in Istanbul. With the 4 year uni degree youll be able work in public schools as well as private as long as your visa permits.


----------

